# New hobby



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Well, good buddy of mine just picked up his first fly set up and you know what that means... lol. Looking to get into a reasonably priced set up to get started $100-$200 new. It will more than likely be a gift from the other half so I want to know where to lead her lol. I have looked at the Redington Crosswater, St. Croix Rio Santos, Redington Pursuit. 

From the little bit of research I have done it seems that for inshore fishing for reds/specks an 8wt will get the job done. I'm someone that likes a longer rod so I am leaning towards 9' but also read that the longer the stick the harder you have to work to place your fly.

Would be greatly appreciated if some of you guys could share your knowledge of this sport. Always something I wanted to get into, just have yet to do it.

Thanks!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Redington offers some EXCELLENT combos for their price ranges. I love Redington rods. I've heard good things about the Rio Santo combos as well. Some more experienced fly fishermen here may be able to offer some better advice on which set up to go with though.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

You should be able to hook up a TFO outfit for about that + line. Here is one set at basspro http://www.basspro.com/Temple-Fork-...obbs-Creek-Fly-Outfits/product/1307090631058/ 189.99 

Life time warranty Your best choice is one of the sale rods here on the board.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

I have the 5/6w TFO signature II and hobbs creek reel setup from bass pro... can't beat it.. turn key setup ready to fish was about $180... then you got to buy flies


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

*My best advice is this...*


Get a rod/line combination that is efficient. I'd advise you to go one line heavier (or if it's a 7-8 Wt. go with the 8 Wt). One of the keys is learning to feel the rod load and you can do that more effectively if you're on the high side of the rod-line formula.
Take casting lessons...or at a minimum...get some good videos/books to help you get started.
As you start, focus on accuracy and the fundamentals...not distance. That will come. Get a hula hoop or some other such target until you're blue in the face. Learn when to stop the line so you can drop it in the target with regularity.
Never practice w/o a leader...you will damage the end of your flyline otherwise.
Once you feel comfortable with the basic stroke, learn to single and then double haul. This will help you with the wind. You will find someday (like right now and in August) where you might not have wind...but for the most part its a constant (and it will always be coming from the fish's back)
Until you get more comfortable with your stroke (and, really, even after that), knock down your barbs with pliers. The first time you feel a fly whoosh by your ears you'll be happy you did.
Keep in mind that a small fly will cast better than a big, bushy one. Always fish with flies that are as small as the fish will oblige.
Remember to keep your flyline clean. It will be slick and shoot much better that way.
Make sure the drag is loose on your reel after each trip.
If you can, start out with bream in freshwater. They're very obliging and you get the experience of casting accurately under branches and of setting the hook...not to mention the fun of catching fish.
Learn to die a double or triple surgeons knot...it's a quick and easy way to add a "shock tippet" to your leader.
A shock tippet is just six inches or so of heavier mono (or fluro) at the end of your leader (connecting to the fly) to keep blues, Spanish etc from cutting you off.
Always know where you slack flyline is when fishing. It should NOT be under your feet or wrapped around a cleat or something (and if you don't know where it is, it's probably in a place just like that).
Once you cast your fly and are retrieving it, keep the rod tip DOWN...touching the water isn't too low. If you need to set the hook as you strip in, you'll have much better leverage if your rod is low to the water.
Pay attention to your left hand and you begin to fish. The way you handle the line is what it's all about. Also, always keep your index finger of your right hand close to the rod and then strip it thru that "tunnel". You can clamp your right hand down instantly to be sure you have good leverage once you get a strike and go to set the hook.
Once you have a fish that is taking line...and you will...keep the drag loose and use your left hand on the reel to increase pressure. It's much easier and quicker to lift your thumb off the reel than it is to take the time to loosen the drag.
Experiment with different retrieves...some days (and some situtations) you might need to strip as fast as possible. Other time, it strip-strip-pause or strip-strip-strip-strip pause. Always assume fish are present and keep working with your retrieve.
When you set the hook with a saltwater fish, do NOT lift the rod. You WILL break your rod. This is called "high sticking". Instead, let it be your instinct to strip-strike. By strip strike I mean keeping the rod tip low and pointed at the fish. Pull back with your right (rod) hand and down with your left hand.
Learn to be efficient with the equipment you have. You can always buy rods for different situations later but make sure you know what you're doing with your first rod. Some golfers buy a set of clubs and think the clubs are the problem so they get a second (and third set) and never figure out their swing is the problem.
Be absolutely ANAL about the size of your loops. The tighter the better. Its about the power stroke and there are a lot of books/videos to help you. Just keep in mind that smaller is better. I have a hula hoop mounted on a pole. I cast thru that to make sure my loop is tight.
When practicing on grass, tie a piece of yarn so you can keep up with your stroke better.
Learn how to throw an effective backcast first. That's the key to everything. If your backcast doesn't allow you to load the rod on the forward cast then you might as well go bowling.
And...as my good friend Forrest Gump says..."that's all I have to say about that".


----------



## jmako (Oct 4, 2007)

This may go against the grain a little bit but what I have found over the past 20 years or so of fly fishing is to start with a light rod to learn to fly cast. I would recommend a six or seven weight 9 foot rod. Why? because it takes a lot of practice to learn to cast and these rods won't wear you out as quickly as the heavier rods while you are learning. Also they will handle most of the specks and redfish you catch in the bayous. I know, you probably won't land a 20 pound red on these rods, but you will have a heck of a good time trying. 

Once you get that first rod mastered you can move up to the heavier eight and/or nine weight rods and target a little bigger fish.

Good rods and reels are not cheap so don't short change yourself by buying a real cheap out fit. The rods mentioned above are great starters. Don't dare begin with the high end Sage, Winston, Orvis etc. rods. If you do, you will be hooked (so to speak) and be mortgaging the house to get into these guys. I know, been there, done that.

Good Luck.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Go to a web site called 'Sexyloops'. This is a great learning site. There are many, many hours of learning there. I still refer to it.......Go to Walmart and get a $20 Eagle claw 7' glass rod, a 6wt SA $18 line and the cheapest reel you can find. Get a spool of cheap 8# mono line for straight leaders and a hand full of small poppers and go chase some sunfish after practicing some in the back yard. If you still think you want to fly fish. Send for a Cabelas combo graphite 9' 7wt and head to the salt. .....The glass rod will not throw as small a loop as a fast action graphite but it will still throw fairly tight loops. A double haul is a must if you have any wind and there is always wind on the salt so learn it. There is some great advise above. Glass is great for beginners. It will take a lot more abuse before breaking. When you learn how to handle a fly rod then go to graphite. Just an old farts recommendation.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Have her go see Chris V at Sam's in Orange Beach.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

TFO makes solid gear. Warranty is unbeatable. If you like sight fishing, flyfishing is the ultimate level of doing so. Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

'preciate all the advise fellas!!!


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Been doing a little research and came across this piece.

Orvis Encounter 8wt 9' outfit. Found it on Amazon, any opinions?


----------

